# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Skifahren und Snowboarden: Berichte und Fotos

## noox

Am Samstag hatten wir einen echt geilen Tag in Obertauern. 

Ein paar Pics: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...bertauern.html


So gut der Tag angefangen hat, so blöd hat er dann aufgehört. Ich hab dann noch meinen Bruder besucht, der auf einer Hütte übernachten wollte. Aber bei der Abfahrt bei fast nix hat er sich die Schulter ausgekegelt. Einiges zerstört. Er dürfte jetzt grad operiert worden sein. Den ganzen Tag ist er im Funpark 180 und 360 gesprungen und dann hebt's in auf an gut bekannten Weg bei einem kleinen Mugel aus und fliegt mit der Schulter gegen den nächsten... Mit der Hand hat er sich nicht abgestützt, weil er sich das Handgelenk schon mal sau blöd gebrochen hat... Hoffentlich haben's das g'scheit hingebracht.

----------


## Snowthrill

schön wars und ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Wochenende...angeblich soll ja wieder a bisserl a pow pow kommen :-)

----------


## georg

So ein Mist..  :Frown: 
Am Samstag war ich in Haus, war supergeil hinten beim Höfi2 runter. Hätte ich mitbekommen, dass ihr in Obertauern seid wär ich vorbeigekommen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

War sehr kurzfristig bei uns.

----------


## DirtMerchant

fuc*  :Fore Head Slap:  warum bin i nur saufen gangen am freitag  :Wall:  :Wall Bash:

----------


## noox

Ich hab den Thread umbenannt. Wir können ihn ja als Skifahr und Snowboard-Berichts-Thread verwenden.

Gestern waren wir Sportgastein. Letzter Schnee war am Donnerstag - da allerdings einiger. Trotzdem war das meiste schon zerfahren - dort oder da ist es noch gut gegangen. Häufig hat der Schein allerdings sehr getrübt: Dort, wo der Wind ankann, war teilweise unter 20 - 40cm Schnee der planke Fels. Ich höre heute noch das Krachen vom Ski auf den Steinen...  :Frown: 

Rüdiger und Fransch (unseren 24h-Downhill-Legionär) haben wir auch getroffen. Außerdem war auch Holger Meyer dort unterwegs.

Hier ein paar Pics: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...rtgastein.html

----------


## noox

Bissl Morgen-Sport: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...si-Morgen.html

Bei uns in Salzburg hat's gestern 20cm geschneit. Im Pongau allerdings eher weniger. Vorallem auf höhe der Tauernautobahn muss es teilweise geregnet haben. Aber oben in Zauchensee hat's schon gut gepasst.

----------


## grisch

> Bissl Morgen-Sport: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...si-Morgen.html
> 
> Bei uns in Salzburg hat's gestern 20cm geschneit. Im Pongau allerdings eher weniger. Vorallem auf höhe der Tauernautobahn muss es teilweise geregnet haben. Aber oben in Zauchensee hat's schon gut gepasst.


habt's ferien kids, oda wos  :Confused:  :Mad: 
wird eh nix mehr g'hackelt, wirtschaftskrise oda was?

----------


## noox

besser am berg nix hackeln, als in da firma nix hackeln  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snowthrill

ganz meiner meinung :-)
schön wars..... :Mr Purple:

----------


## grisch

> ganz meiner meinung :-)
> schön wars.....


hoff' du meinst des skifahrn  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Wo du immer hindenkst - Mich wundert ja, dass du dir ein neues Bike und kein Himmelbett gekauft hast  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erwin

wahrscheinlich hat an Grisch sein bett auch noch nicht so geklappert wie sein Kona  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snowthrill

da grisch braucht doch kein himmelbett..er hat  jetzt ein ironhorse...das würd irgendwie nicht wirklich zampassen.... :Angel:  versus  :Evil:

----------


## noox

Vielleicht hat er sich ja in Wirklichkeit 4 Ironhorse gekauft - für jedes Eck eines. Dann liegt's sich sicher auch gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

> Wo du immer hindenkst - Mich wundert ja, dass du dir ein neues Bike und kein Himmelbett gekauft hast


hab dafür eine chinesische liebesschaukel  :Big Grin: 




> wahrscheinlich hat an Grisch sein bett auch noch nicht so geklappert wie sein Kona


bitte waaas? hab da nie was scheppern ghört  :Big Grin:  bin echt gespannt wie biken ohne scheppern ist, geht ma sicher ab!

----------


## fipu

Ich finds lustig, am Anfang hatte es noch Pics von Schifahrer und am Ende des Treads wissen wir alles über die Wohnungseinrichtung und ...praktiken vom Grisch. :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

> hab dafür eine chinesische liebesschaukel


wie geil (!) stell mal ein paar pics rein hier hr. dr. sommer

----------


## grisch

naja, der name verpflichtet sozusagen! ist halt eine art berufung. 
aber bitte, hier ein pic.

----------


## klamsi

Is sicher a super Aufreißspruch bei den ganzen Ü30 Parties: "komst mit zu mir, hab a chinesische liebesschaukel daham herumhängen"  :Lol: 

aber feines Teil, bist zufrieden damit?  :Smile: 




Über was für Themen in solch einem öffentlichen Forum diskutiert wird, wahnsinn  :Lol:

----------


## smoe

wie ich sehe hast du die gefederte version..wie sind deine erfahrungen damit?! 
überleg mir auch schon meine ungefederte auf eine gefederte upzugraden.. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

welche federhärte?
mit oder ohne dämpfung?
wenn mit, wieviele klicks is der rebound zugedreht  :Mr. Yellow: 

jetz versteh i a warum da smoe a dämpferfeder sucht ;-)

----------


## smoe

auf jeden fall auf shimbasis.. am besten aber ein doppelkolbensystem ala cane creek..  spv oder ppd kommt mir nicht ins haus, spricht mir zu holprig an!!

ich poste dann mein setup..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snowthrill

um was gings hier nochmal ursprünglich ??  :Confused: 
unschuldige skibilder oder täusch ich mich jetzt...

----------


## grisch

mir persönlich daugts scho ziemlich; passform, verarbeitung und qualität des gerätes bzw. riemen muss ja eher der frau zusagen, da bin ich ganz gentleman. bisher hat sich noch keine darüber beschwert  :Mr. Yellow: 

ok, des reicht jetzt; is des falsche forum!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## noox

Der Thread ist eh schon kaputt. Verkaufst du die Teile eigentlich auch? Ich will 20% Provision: www.google.at/search?q=chines...L_deAT254AT255

----------


## grisch

> um was gings hier nochmal ursprünglich ?? 
> unschuldige skibilder oder täusch ich mich jetzt...


sandra, ihr habt den stein ins rollen gebracht  :Smile: 




> Der Thread ist eh schon kaputt. Verkaufst du die Teile eigentlich auch? Ich will 20% Provision: www.google.at/search?q=chines...L_deAT254AT255



witzig ist, das dieser beitrag im google an 2. stelle aufscheint, wenn man "liebesschaukel" eingibt! geile werbung!!!

----------


## noox

wenn du so leicht zum Rollen bringen bist  :Wink:  Google hat seinen Algorithmus geändert, dass es neue Artikel mal für ein paar Tage vorreiht. Dann beobachtet, ob auf den neuen Artikel Links etc. eingefügt werden. Wenn ja, bleibt er vorne. Wenn nein fällt er wieder zurück. So wollen sie aktueller sein. Allerdings ist dieser Suchbegriff relativ selten - nehme ich an. Und der Gesamt-Eindruck von unserer Seite ist für Google nicht so schlecht - kann also durchaus sein, dass der vorne bleibt - auch wenn keiner drauf linkt.

----------


## Snowthrill

:Redface: 
stein rollen..ich???...
ich bin unschuldig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pAz

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahnsinns tag heute in hintersee.
hüfthoch powder und ab mittags sogar sonnenschein.
angeblich sogar mehr neuschnee als im "großgebirge"(ab werfen...

leider gabs auch dort todesopfer an dem we.
heute ist wieder der hubschrauber gflogen,hoff es ging besser aus!

----------


## noox

Wir waren in Maria Alm. Seit dem Wochende jeden Tag 5-15 cm Neuschnee. Seit Freitag Mittag (als wir angekommen sind) bis Sonntag Mittag - also 48h durchgeschneit. Fotos folgen. Allerdings sind sie eher dunkel, da halt keine Sonne da war... Aber wir hatten auch unverspurte Hänge mit hüfthohem Powder...

----------


## pAz

morgen solls im gebirge 50 cm (in worten: fünfzig zentimeter) neuschee geben  :Eek:

----------


## Snowthrill

ja und a portion mehr lawinengefahr...
eh klar, da es jetzt daheim schneit, wenn ich wegflieg..tztztztz

----------


## grisch

> morgen solls im gebirge 50 cm (in worten: fünfzig zentimeter) neuschee geben


da hab ich halt die befürchtung, dass sich das dann auch wieder auf so manche DH Strecke auswirken kann; wenn ich denk, wieviel schnee zu anfang der dh saison 2008 z.b. ganz oben in leogang noch war  :EEK!:

----------


## pAz

age,jetzt is februar.
wenns ab april nimmer schneid passt des

----------


## klamsi

> age,jetzt is februar.
> wenns ab april nimmer schneid passt des


Ahahaha, meiner meinung nach dürfts ab 2. Januar nimma schnein!
So a schwachsinn Schnee im Februar bäh  :Evil:   :Wink:

----------


## noox

Wos geht mit eich. Die Radl-Saison ist eh lang genug.

Paar Pics vom Weekend: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-al...-februar-2009/

----------


## klamsi

Nice  :Smile: 

Schaut sehr Romantisch aus  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

yeah,coole bilder!

----------


## pAz

laut Ö3:
20-40 cm im flachland
50-70 cm im gebirge *bis morgen abend*

 :Yay:

----------


## Poison :)

des schreit nach einer kickersession am gaissi  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

leute ich sag's euch, wenn's da die nächsten paar tage wirklich noch so viel mehr dazu haut, dann ham' ma nach ostern a no an haufen schnee über den mittelstationen! somit werden die bike strecken noch später fertig etc. 

des zaht mi ganz ehrlich überhaupt ned; schon klar, dass bikesaison lang ist, aber erst wieder im mai so richtig loslegen, fu$$ed mi echt an  :Cry: 

da werd ich dann ostern wirklich ein paar tage wo hin fahren, richtung süden!

----------


## Poison :)

stimmt, dass ist der einzige nachteil  :Frown: 




> da werd ich dann ostern wirklich ein paar tage wo hin fahren, richtung süden!


yes, da müss ma uns eh mal zammreden/schlau machen  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> stimmt, dass ist der einzige nachteil 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, da müss ma uns eh mal zammreden/schlau machen


fix oida! (so jetzt muaß i wieda zum "luca")  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyberuhu

> Wos geht mit eich. Die Radl-Saison ist eh lang genug.
> 
> Paar Pics vom Weekend: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-al...-februar-2009/


jo, des schaut nach viel Spass aus (im Schnee wie in da Hüttn)! 

Leider hob i vorgestern vergessen den Akku von der Helmcam aufzuladen - sonst gäbs jetzt ordentliche Powdervideo´s...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> fix oida! (so jetzt muaß i wieda zum "luca")


schaut aus ois hätt da grisch neben dem Brody an neichn Freind!  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

A bissl Powder-Helmcam-Videos habe ich auch. Aber ich hab dann da Sandra die Akkus gegeben, deswegen hab ich von meine Crash keines. Des blöde ist nur, dass auf Schnee-Helmcam-Videos Sprünge und Steiles total lächerlich aussieht...

----------


## grisch

> A bissl Powder-Helmcam-Videos habe ich auch. Aber ich hab dann da Sandra die Akkus gegeben, deswegen hab ich von meine Crash keines. Des blöde ist nur, dass auf Schnee-Helmcam-Videos Sprünge und Steiles total lächerlich aussieht...


jo, na eh! liegt sicha nur an da helmcam  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## noox

Ich geb's da mal mit für deinen nächsten 20m Drop. Vielleicht sieht man ja da dann was  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

> des zaht mi ganz ehrlich überhaupt ned; schon klar, dass bikesaison lang ist, aber erst wieder im mai so richtig loslegen, fu$$ed mi echt an


wo (außer gaisberg) kann man in unsrer gegen vorm 31.mai (wagrain opening) downhillen?? 
also alles halb so wild

----------


## Tobias

> wo (außer gaisberg) kann man in unsrer gegen vorm 31.mai (wagrain opening) downhillen??


Windischgarsten und Bischofsmais

----------


## pAz

jomei.
kann mich erinnern,dass letztes jahr im april im gebirge einiges runterghaut hat.
wenn des heuer ausfällt seh ich da keine probleme.
lieber jetzt als im april...

----------


## Snowthrill

ich glaub ich sollte heut mein bürofenster zu lassen ;-)

----------


## noox

Wie geil!

----------


## pAz

wahnsinn was jetzt runter haut.
werd morgen mittag direkt von der schule nach hintersee starten.
mittag reissts auf und es hat schon über 1,5m in hintersee !!!!!!
einfach zu geil.


offene hänge meid ich morgen 100% vl. bissl wald und kickern.
lawinen gehen schon ohne auslößer ab!

lg

----------


## Pinzgauner

> ich glaub ich sollte heut mein bürofenster zu lassen ;-)


Photoshoped;-)

Morgen jemand von den Salzburgern frei?

----------


## Poison :)

paz die s-a-u geht nach der schule powdern 
ich häng bis abend in der schule  :Frown:  
werd erst sonntag können 
lg

----------


## Snowthrill

nein ich leider auch nicht...hab die ski schon flugfertig verpackt:-)
obwohl's mich ja schon reizen würde, aber da werd ich mich wohl mit dem halben meter schnee vorm bürofenster ( nicht gephotoshoped  :Stick Out Tongue: ) zufrieden geben müssen...
an alle die morgen unterwegs sind: viel Spass und aufpassen....

----------


## noox

> Morgen jemand von den Salzburgern frei?


Morgen net. Kann sein, dass ich am Freitag mit am Bekannten unterwegs bin.

----------


## DirtMerchant

hhmm sehr verlockend, wobei wenn man dies bedenkt:

www.lwz-salzburg.org/defaultnew.asp

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

sonntag wer dabei?

----------


## noox

Soll sich aber die näcshten Tage beruhigeh. Problem ist aber, dass es nimmer viel schneien soll, ab heute. Und bis Sonntag das mehrere sicher wieder zerfahren ist, dass man easy und sicher erreichen kann.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Hab das Skifahren heute gecancelt. War mir alleine dann doch zu heftig.

Ich fürchte auch, dass am WE die richtig geilen Verhältnisse schon wieder Geschichte sind!

Tiefschneeschifahren ist einfach ein Scheißsport wenn der Arbeitgeber zu deppert ist auf Gleitzeit umzustellen;-)

----------


## georg

> Soll sich aber die näcshten Tage beruhigeh.


 Neuschnee ist fester als der teilweise abgebaute Schnee in den darauf folgenden Tagen. Daher ist die Lawinengefahr in den Tagen nach den Schneefällen noch größer, dazu kommt die höhere Risikobereitschaft durch das schöne Wetter und den geilen Schnee. Bitte denkt daran wenn ihr rausgeht.
Ich bin morgen Nachmittag am Schneeberg.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich hab halt am Montag gelesen, dass die generelle Lawinengefahr Ende der Woche von 4 auf 3 zurückgeht.

----------


## pAz

oiiiiiiiiiidaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ich sag nur schüler muss man sein.
von der schule um 12 nach hintersee gstartet, und es 3,5 stunden krachen lassen.davon wohl keine 5 min. auf der piste.
nur wald und flache hänge.

powder bis über die hüfte,schnee gesamt über 1.50m.
dh. beim rausstapfen wie ich mich verfahren hab mit den füßen zu keinem festen boden kommen  :Eek:  (da drehst durch!)

----------


## noox

Das schaut ja fein aus!

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, hier am Hausberg hat's 50 cm Powder. Hatte es, weil heute haben wir alles aufgeputzt.  :Wink:  Lawinenwarnstufe ist hier 3, paar km weiter 4. 
Für Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag, Montag, Dienstag haben's wieder Schnee gemeldet. Im Nordtau sollen sich ~ 100 bis 150 cm ausgehen. Lawinenwarnstufe dann wahrscheinlich 5.


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## pAz

wahnsinn was heut wieder in hintersee los war.
unverspurte wälder,kleinere hänge und die straße beim hinfahren :Wink: 
30-40 neuschnee seit mittwoch und die prognosen versprechen ja noch einiges  :Yay:  :Eek:

----------


## pAz

ich grig angst  :Eek: 

www.bergfex.at/gaissauhintersee/schneebericht/

schneehöhen steigen täglich um 20-30 cm  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Yay:

----------


## Sethimus

und ich hock im verregneten stuttgart -.-

----------


## noox

Wieder mal a Schlecht-Wetter Tag. Die ganze Zeit geschneit und dann hat uns noch nicht mal jemand den Weg gezeigt. So mussten wir uns alleine unsere Lines durch den verdammten tiefen Schnee suchen ...  :Twisted: 

Mehr Pics vom Powdern in Zauchensee

----------


## Poison :)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr fein!!  :Yay: 

hintersee hats heud auch heftig geschneit
leider war die sicht teilweise sehr schlecht, im wald wars aber pornös  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

richtiges schneeloch:
www.bergfex.at/gaissauhintersee/schneebericht/
seit sa. wieder 50 cm neuschnee.

werd mi. wieder fahren,da hats dann nochmal 50 cm mehr und sonnenschein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beauty

Passts auf jeden Fall gut auf, ich war letzte Woche in Gaschurn, nach einem Meter frischen Prulver am Dienstag gabs Sonne und Powder ohne Ende.

Trotzdem hat mich am Donnerstag bei der letzten Abfahrt eine Lawine erwischt , an einer Stelle an der es nicht mehr zu erwarten war  :EEK!: 

Naja passiert is nicht wirklich was (neuen 120 € Stock verloren und ein paar Prellungen), hätte aber ganz anders kommen können...

----------


## georg

Naja, bei einem guten 4er sind die Stellen wo keine Lawinen zu erwarten sind schon recht dünn gesät.. und abgesehen von der Warnstufe hat es in Österreich kaum einen Ort gegeben wo mit dem massiven Schneefall nicht auch grausliche Winde verbunden waren. Also sobald man über 28-30° ist und es Anzeichen von Windverfrachtung gibt, fährt man derzeit besser nicht rein.
Piepserl, Aluschaufel und Sonde ist momentan auch Pflicht.
Also ich schließe mich Beauty an: Paßts auf!
Wir können ja mal einen downhill-board Touren- und Lawinenkurs machen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: Ich ergänze: In NÖ (Ybbstaler alpen) gilt 5!!!! Das ist bitte nicht irgendein Lercherlschaß, sondern 5 wird echt nur extrem selten vergeben - in manchen Winter überhaupt nicht - also bitte überlegt was ihr tut!

Siehe auch www.lawine.at

----------


## JackTheRipper

Ja, die Gefährlichkeit is momentan der einzige Grund weshalb ich mich nicht in jeden geilen Powderhang reinschmeiße. Aber ein paar flachere Stückerl darf man schon auskosten  :Cool: 

Hab mir grad meine neuen Ski bestellt:


http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_voelkl_katana_p124795.html

Also wer die Krippenstein Gschicht noch durchziehen will, meine Latten sollten Ende nächste Woche da sein. Fraglich ist die Situation vor Ort. Werd mal einen Bergführer von dort anrufen. Hätt wer Zeit so um den 6-8. März?

----------


## georg

Bei mir geht leider nur Sa und/oder So.  :Frown:

----------


## JackTheRipper

würd eh passen! wir brauchen ja nur einen tag. mir wär auch sa oder so lieber. mal schaun wie die anderen zeit haben. ich versuch morgen mal den bergführer zu erreichen. mal schaun wie es generell so ausschaut mit bezahlung und so. ich würd sagen wir teilen die kosten vom bergführer einfach auf. ohne ist das erste mal zu riskant, da ist bei der abfahrt direkt unter der bahn z.b. mal eine ca. 50m hohe felswand die man seitlich umgehen muss. somit gleich die frage wer damit einverstanden wär. letztes mal hat er was von 150€ pro tag gesagt. man kann ihn aber auch nur für einen halben tag buchen. wenn wir genug leute sind wirds sowieso billiger.

----------


## noox

Es schneit und schneit ... jetzt haben wir bei uns auch 5: www.lwz-salzburg.org/defaultnew.asp

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Es schneit und schneit ... jetzt haben wir bei uns auch 5: www.lwz-salzburg.org/defaultnew.asp


Ich sehe auf der Seite "nur" 4er und im Lungau 3er. Mach ich was falsch?

----------


## noox

Also zuerst war in Tennengau a 5er.

Edit: Tennengau ist eh nach wie vor 5: www.lwz-salzburg.org/defaultnew.asp Vorher ist die Seite nicht gegangen.

----------


## pAz

hintersee 2,9m !!!  :Eek:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Also zuerst war in Tennengau a 5er.
> 
> Edit: Tennengau ist eh nach wie vor 5: www.lwz-salzburg.org/defaultnew.asp Vorher ist die Seite nicht gegangen.


Jetzt sehe ichs auch. Aber wir fahren ja eh Richtung Lungau!

----------


## georg

@Jack: Paßt. Also Sa und/oder So kannst mit mir rechnen.




> da ist bei der abfahrt direkt unter der bahn z.b. mal eine ca. 50m hohe felswand die man seitlich umgehen muss.


 I siech scho, i brauch de Seile mit.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

> @Jack: Paßt. Also Sa und/oder So kannst mit mir rechnen.
> 
>  I siech scho, i brauch de Seile mit.


Ich scheiß mich da schon beim Lesen an...

----------


## Tyrolens

> I siech scho, i brauch de Seile mit.



Schaufel nicht vergessen. Bis den Abseilhaken ausgegraben hast, dauert's wahrscheinlich ein paar Stündchen.  :Wink: 


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

Stimmt...  :Big Grin:   :Lol:  Aber wozu gibts die Aluwinkel.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

so, hab grad mit denen telefoniert. momentan sowieso kein fahren abseits, da warnstufe 5. war eh klar. wie sich die bedingungen bis zu dem besagten we noch ändern, müssen wir einfach abwarten. generell sind sie schon sehr stark ausgebucht, am ehesten ginge der samstag. deshalb werd ich alles auf den tag planen. ich muss aber nochmal anfang nächster woche anrufen, da eine große firma gebucht hat und sie nicht wissen wieviele guides sie dort brauchen. übrigens, wir werden die heftigeren sachen fahren. also nur geübte sollten mitkommen. lvs kann man dort ausleihen, aber ich denke das hat normalerweise eh jeder powderfreak selbst  :Wink:  ich könnte eventuell einen abs rucksack von meinen eltern leihen falls jemand einen möchte. wer würde jetzt am sa den 7. märz dabei sein wenn die verhältnisse und das wetter passen?
guide kostet für einen ganzen tag für eine person 195€ und für jede weitere +16€. also schon etwas mehr als vor zwei jahren. den werden wir wahrscheinlich nur für einen halben tag buchen. zwei freunde von mir würden auch mitfahren. 

www.krippenstein.at/freeride-...reeride-tipps/

----------


## JackTheRipper

Noch ein paar bilder zur anregung  :Wink: 

das erste von oben und das zweite von unten. von unten schauts eher harmlos aus. aber man sieht die felswand recht gut, die man von unten gesehen links umgehen muss.

----------


## georg

Ah, die kleine Rinne rechts unterhalb der Seilbahn zur Südwandhütte? Ist interessant bin dabei. Hab mir im Nov/Dez wie ich letztens dort war schon gedacht da werd' ich im Frühjahr runterdüsen.  :Smile: 
Standardausrüstung hab ich eh: LVS, Sonde, Schaufel, Handy, Erste Hilfe..
Die Bilder sind tatsächlich etwas verharmlosend.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile: 
Interessant wäre auch über einen Klettersteig (zB IRG) rauf und irgendwo (nur ned Edelgrieß wegen dem Verkehr) runter.. jetzt nicht für den Tag aber überhaupt.

----------


## noox

Wahnsinn der Tag heute in Zauchensee ...

Um halb 9 auf der Piste. Beim Ankommen Enttäuschung: Alles zerfahren. Es hat gestern nur bis Mittag geschneit. Aber es stellt sich dann bald raus, dass sehr viel lockerer Schnee war und noch nicht alles zerfahren war. Außerdem waren anfangs kaum Leute da. Um 10:00 hat sich das aber schlagartig geändert. Wir haben aber dann trotzdem noch geile Lines gefunden.

Mehr Fotos vom Sonnen-Powder-Tag in Zauchensee. Ein paar sind auch in der Rangers-Foto-Galerie.

----------


## Dropomat76

Super......und i sitz in Indien.  
Vielleicht is eh besser so....am End hätt i wieder a Stund mein Ski gsuacht :-) 
coole pic´s.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Super......und i sitz in Indien. 
> 
> Vielleicht is eh besser so....am End hätt i wieder a Stund mein Ski gsuacht :-)
> 
> coole pic´s.


Was nur a Stund? Ich kenne einen der hat einen halben Tag gesucht. Unterm Lift! Die Kommentar der mehrfach drüberfahrenden Touris könnt ihr euch wohl vorstellen :Big Grin: 

@Noox: Ich hab mich heute beim Aufwachen noch durch die Bäume powdern sehen :Cool:

----------


## pAz

war ebenfalls gestern ab mittag in werfenweng unterwegs.
hatte keine große erwartungen wegen zerfahren am di. nachm. und mi. vorm. und ich dachte der schnee wäre (in der sonne) schwerer.

aber dann *wahnsinns powder*, einfach hammer und übers wetter muss ma nach den bildern von noox wohl ned reden  :Wink: 
der einzige schöne tag der woche  :Cool:

----------


## JackTheRipper

@noox: am besten find i des bild wo ma einfach nur a rießen schneewolke sieht und dazu einen einzigen skistock... der verdächtigerweiße falsch rum steht  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## pAz

ab dem we. is wohl vorbei mit lockerem pow.
bis zu 15 grad.
da hamma dann 1,5m betonschnee  :Cool:

----------


## noox

> @noox: am besten find i des bild wo ma einfach nur a rießen schneewolke sieht und dazu einen einzigen skistock... der verdächtigerweiße falsch rum steht


der ist auch sicher falsch rum. Ganze Serie mit 5 Stock-Bilder: 

https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-al...20246.JPG.html

(auch "nächste" klicken)

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wer is oft der fesche Kambi mid dem geilen gelben Outfit? Nur Skifahren kann er nid! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

> Nur Skifahren kann er nid!


 Najo, besser ois da blaue, der immer grinst beim Fahren...  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Wegen der immer noch akutellen Lawinengefahr und des damit verbundenen Risikos: Besteht Interesse an einem Lawinenkurs? Also Theorie, Schneekunde, Piepserlsuche etc. Ich bin ja Skitourenlehrwart und würde da 'nen Tag was machen wenn jemand was machen will. Ansonsten lege ich euch die Kurse der jeweiligen alpinen Vereine ÖAV, ÖTK, Naturfreunde und der BAFL ans Herz.

Bitte, bitte fahrts nicht alleine, fahrts mit Piepserl, tragt es am Körper, schaltet es ein, laßt es eingeschalten und machts nach jedem Einschalten einen doppelten Check.
Lernt euch gegenseitig in Gruppen das Suchen, Sondieren und Ausgraben das ist echt eine Hetz. Vergrabts nicht nur eines sondern 2 Piepserln in ein paar Metern Abstand.
Packts Sonde und ALUschaufel in den Rucksack!
Fahrts einzeln ab und nicht in einen Pulk. Suchts euch möglichst sichere Haltepunkte, falls was abgeht dass nur einer in der Lawine liegt und ihr den schnell ausgraben könnt.
Wenn etwas passiert rufts die Bergrettung 140 und wenn das nicht funktioniert den Euro Notruf 112.
Prüft regelmäßig ob ihr Empfang mit dem Handy habt. Tragt das Handy möglichst nahe am Körper damit der Akku warm bleibt.
Wenn ihr unterwegs seid, muß jeder in der Gruppe wissen wo ihr gerade seid! Und zwar so genau, dass jeder einer Rettungsmannschaft sagen kann wo sie hinfliegen müssen! GPS ist da natürlich hilfreich.
Bevor ihr in einen Hang fährt, überlegt einmal was ihr da tut.
Fahrt möglichst auf Rücken und nicht in Mulden. Wenn ihr in einer Muld fährt, dann in der Mitte und nicht am Rand. (Am Rand ist die Schneedecke dünner und die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Schwachstelle auszulösen ist höher.)
Fahrt nicht mit Fangriemen!
Fahrt nicht mit Stockschlaufen!
Stellt euch eure Bindungen richtig ein und knallt sie nicht zu! Ihr müßt Ski und Stöcke in einer Lawine möglichst schnell loswerden!
Wenn ihr merkt der Hang rutscht versucht zuerst in einer Schußfahrt schräg wegzukommen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, und ihr zu Sturz kommt, dann versucht euch irgendwo festzuhalten. Wenn das nicht geht dann Stöcke und Ski loswerden und mit kräftigen Schwimmbewegungen versuchen oben zu bleiben. Wenn ihr merkt es kommt zum Stillstand dann in Kauerstellung gehen und die Arme kräftig vor das Gesicht drücken damit eine Atemhöhle entsteht.
Wenn die Lawine steht EINEN (nur einen!) Befreiungsversuch machen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert dann beruhigen, flach atmen und euch sicher sein, dass ihr gerettet werdet.

Jo, in aller Kürze hab ich mal untergebracht was ich einfach mal loswerden mußte. Viel Spaß da draußen!

----------


## Poison :)

wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin haben wir nur wenig davon letzde woche gemacht  :Embarrassment: 

klingt jetzt blöd...fühlten uns im ´"wald" aber sicher

ich weis...sicher ist man niergens, vor allem bei der jetzigen situation nicht

eigentlich lebensgefährlich was "wir" so locker machen  :Frown: 

lg

----------


## noox

Ich mache nächste Woche einen 3-tägigen Kurs in Leogang vom Alpenverein aus. Danke auch für deine Tipps. Und dein Angebot ist auch sehr interessant. 

Wir fahren zwar immer mit Lawinenausrüstung - aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich damit nicht umgehen - zumindest habe ich's noch nicht wirklich probiert  :Frown:   Wobei ich noch nicht oft was ärgeres gefahren bin. Vielleicht 2-3 mal, wo ich als unerfahrener ein ungutes Gefühl hatte - aber das habe ich bei jedem offenem Hang ab einer gewissen Steilheit.

Check des Pieps ist auch ziemlich wichtig. Ist schon öfters passiert, dass einer den Pieps nicht eingeschaltet hatte!


Ich hab mal gelesen, dass diese Flucht-Möglichkeiten im Fall des Falles (Schuß fahren, Schwimmbewegungen) zwar schön und gut klingen, aber kaum wirklich funktionieren. Bin echt beim Überlegen, mir nächstes Jahr einen ABS-Rucksack (oder ähnliches System) zuzulegen. Die Gefahr ist dann allerdings, dass man leichtsinnig wird.

Ich selbst hab auch festgestellt, dass ich eine falsche Einschätzung habe: Ein offener Hang (weit, lang) flößt mir ziemlich viel Respekt ein. Da muss es gar nicht so steil sein. Sind dagegen ein paar Bäume drinnen schaut's anders aus - wobei eine Lawine dadurch in Wirklichkeit nicht aufgehalten wird - im Gegenteil man kann gegen einen Baum geschleudert werden. Momentan daugt mir aber eh ein lichter Wald, wo's mehr so kupiert dahin geht viel besser als ein offener Powder-Hang.

----------


## georg

> aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich damit nicht umgehen


 Es ist so einfach das zu üben.. und wenn du alleine bist kannst du dir sicher auch Piepserln ausborgen. Schon 3x üben halbiert deine Suchzeit! Nicht damit umgehen können ist sehr leichtsinnig und eines haben Lawinenopfer nicht: Zeit. Eine erfolgreiche Bergung muß in einer abartigen Geschwindigkeit ablaufen.



> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass diese Flucht-Möglichkeiten im Fall des Falles (Schuß fahren, Schwimmbewegungen) zwar schön und gut klingen, aber kaum wirklich funktionieren.


 SChußflucht: Gelingt selten und schon garnicht wenn du erst die Lawine bemerkst wenn unter dir schon der Hang weggleitet. Das bringt nur was wenn du es hinter dir hörst und unter dir der Hang noch hält.
Schwimmbewegungen bzw. kämpfen um oben zu bleiben soll aber definitiv was bringen.



> Bin echt beim Überlegen, mir nächstes Jahr einen ABS-Rucksack (oder ähnliches System) zuzulegen. Die Gefahr ist dann allerdings, dass man leichtsinnig wird.


Das wurde beim Pieps auch behauptet und die Opferzahlen sind dramatisch gesunken. Gegen den Leichtsinn hilft eines: 8% der Todesopfer sterben durch Gewalteinwirkung. Also werden erdrückt, auseinandergerissen, gegen Felsen und/oder Bäume geschleudert, Genickbruch was auch immer. Da hilft auch der Rucksack nicht.

edit: Beim Alpenverein kann man sich auch um wenig Geld die Broschüre _Sicher am Berg - Notfall Lawine_ das _Stop or go Kärtchen_ und die Kärtchen _Lawinenunfall - erste Hilfe_ sowie _berg.info.2009_ mit den aktuellen Notruf und Auskunftsnummern (beiden letzten kostenlos) bestellen.  OEAV Lehrschriften

----------


## Tyrolens

> ALUschaufel

 Kurze Frage... Alu muss sein? Jahrlang wurden Schaufeln aus Kunstoff verkauft...

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Kurze Frage... Alu muss sein? Jahrlang wurden Schaufeln aus Kunstoff verkauft...


Hab selber immer noch eine Kunststoff beantworte die Frage aber trotzdem mit einem JA!!!

Ich habe vor Jahrem mal mit einer SALEWA Schaufel (die mit dem U Griff) ein Schneeprofil gegraben und dabei ist die Schaufel gebrochen!! Das war nur relativ lockerer Pulver und kein gepresster Lawinenschnee. War dann direkt bei Salewa in Bergheim (bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo die genau daheim sind) die haben aber nur mit den Achseln gezuckt und mir eine neue gegeben. Beim erneuten "Testschaufeln" ist die dann wieder gebrochen. Aber am meisten hat mich die Reaktione der Mitarbeiter irritiert!  :Confused: 

Die Kunststoffschaufel von Ortovox hat das übrigens alles mitgemacht

----------


## Beauty

Also ich hab letzte Woche das Schneebrett bemerkt als es direkt über mir losgebrochen ist, der Hang darunter war noch fest. Ich hab sofort die Schussfahrt versucht, aber ohne Erfolg, der Schnee war schneller und hat mich Kopfüber umgerissen. Dabei hab ich einen Ski verloren, dann hab ich begonnen zu schwimmen und versucht dabei Richtung zu machen, das hat schon ganz gut funktioniert, mit dem Ski den ich noch anhatte hab ich dann unter dem rutschenden Schnee stand bekommen (wohl ein Fels oder so) und konnte so vermeiden über die Felskante darunter 10 m abzustürzen.

Fazit: Schwimmen hilft meines Erachtens schon. & Nur Aluschaufel zählt, wir haben in "meiner" Lawine getestet und die Plastikteile verwinden sich und brechen, da hilft glaub ich nur Alu.

@Georg: Danke für die Tips, die meisten haben wir befolgt, hat nicht gereicht  :Frown:  . Sollte so ein Kurs zustande kommen und nicht zu weit weg sein (viell. irgendwo im Lungau oder so) wär ich auch interessiert.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, ich frag nur, weil ich eine Kunstoffschaufel habe (die rote von Orthovos) und die bisher alles ausgehalten hat. Ist wirklich robust, aber weil's schon ein paar Jährchen am Buckel hat, wer ich's wohl tauschen. 


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## georg

> Kurze Frage... Alu muss sein? Jahrlang wurden Schaufeln aus Kunstoff verkauft...


 Definitiv. Ich glaub es gab gerade mal eine Kunststoffschaufel - eventuell war das eh die erwähnte Ortovox - gegeben die halbwegs tauglich war. Im letzten berg&steigen haben Sie einen extrem schlecht gemachten Test drinnen gehabt, aber ganz gute Anregungen gegeben was so eine Schaufel können muß: Neben der Stabilität solle die Schaufel oben gerade sein, damit du mit dem Schuh die Schaufel in den Schnee drücken kannst (Ja, das ist notwendig!) und der Stiel unten geschlossen, damit kein Schnee in den Stiel gedrückt wird und das Ding immer schwerer macht.
Im wesentlichen würde ich sagen: Wenn ihr mit der Schaufel den harten, gepreßten Schnee vom Schneepflug wegschaufeln könnt um an euer Auto zu kommen ohne Angst zu haben dass der Schaufel etwas passiert, dann ist das Ding auch meistens lawinenschneetauglich.

----------


## JackTheRipper

zum abs rucksack noch was. weil der georg von tod durch gewalteinwirkung auf den körper gesprochen hat. so ein rucksack kann es schon mal überhaupt vermeiden, dass man unter die schweren schneemassen kommt. somit hilft er sogesehen auch. dazu kommt, dass er wie ein airbag wirkt. habe schon oft von berichten gelesen, wo leute über felsiges gelände gestürtzt sind und der ausgelöste abs rucksack mit den airbags wie ein schutzanzug gewirkt hat. ich sag mal so: natürlich ist der rucksack keine überlebensgarantie und blaue wunder darf man sich auch nicht erwarten. aber der rucksack hilft definitiv. und das wirklich wichtige daran ist, dass er unmittelbar helfen kann. bei einem lawinenabgang kann man sich nie darauf verlassen dass da noch einer ist der dich dann schnell genug ausgraben kann. ich bin übrigens mal bei einer 2er stufe fast in ein schneebrett gekommen, aber ich glaub das hab ich hier eh schon mal genauer erzählt. seitdem bin ich nur noch mit rucksack unterwegs. ich glaub auch nicht dass ich durch den rucksack unvernünftiger geworden bin, der kleine helfer am rücken erinnert mich vielmehr an die ständige gefahr. kann so einen rucksack also nur weiterempfehlen. (hab meinen übrigens vor jahren für 400€ neu gekauft, ebay hilft)

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, es gibt ja jetzt ach einen Rucksack, der mit dem Luftsack den Kopf ziemlich gut umschließt. Gegen den Aufprall auf Steine, Felsen o.ä. hilft eh nur das Protektoren Jackerl. Hat eh jeder von uns...  
Viele Grüße, 
Thomas

----------


## georg

@Jack: Ja, der Hersteller sprich von einer Reduzierung der Todesfälle von 8% auf 2% durch Gewalteinwirkung. Das kann man jetzt glauben oder nicht, ich finde das ist ziemliche Spekulation. Klar werden Tests gemacht, kann man sich ja einige auf youtube ansehen. 

Trotzdem und wie Jack auch sagt: Das würde mich in keinster Weise irgendwie leichtsinniger machen, denn eines darf man auch nicht vergessen: Den Rucksack muß ich aktiv auslösen! Das Hengerl mußt also rechtzeitig erwischen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ein Helm ist übrigens auch sehr hilfreich in der Lawine, aber den tragen sicherlich eh viele von uns. Sind wir ja gewohnt.  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

da gibts a übles video vom de le rue -> www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6EXW...eature=related

krass dass der das überlebt hat....ohne abs sehe es wohl schlechter aus ..

----------


## Tyrolens

Selbst mit ABS ein kleines Wunder. Bei den Dimensionen einer solchen Lawine. 2 km lang, Selbst wenn die nur 500 m breit hat und 50 cm hoch sind das 500.000 m³ Schnee. Im besten Fall 100.000 to Schnee...

Wobei Lawinen in solchen Dimensionen eher die Ausnahme sind. Die typische Wintersportunfalllawine ist um einiges kleiner, aber um nix ungefährlicher.



Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## JackTheRipper

> da gibts a übles video vom de le rue -> www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6EXW...eature=related
> 
> krass dass der das überlebt hat....ohne abs sehe es wohl schlechter aus ..


die aufnahme is echt heftig. hab ich schon vor einiger zeit gsehen und mir damals auch gedacht dass der ein wahnsinns glück hatte. mich wunderts eigentlich eh dass bei den profis nicht mehr passiert. die befahren teilweise ja echt die heftigsten hänge.

----------


## georg

Da sieht man wunderschön die Rißfortschreitung im Hang. Zuerst oben und dann unterhalb.

----------


## pagey

schaut aus als würd genau sein geplanter notausgang auch wegbrechen... horror!

----------


## Poison :)

echt tough!!  :EEK!:  
@ all: glaubt ihr dass sein fluchtweg durch ihn oder durch die heranrasende lawine wegbricht? 
der hat schwein ghabt  :Cool:

----------


## DirtMerchant

passend zum Thema, als Noox, Pinzgauner und ich am Mittwoch in Zauchensee powdern waren, hatte ein Snowboarder im Nachbargebiet Flachauwinkel/Kleinarl weniger Glück.

salzburg.orf.at/stories/344911/

Wenn man den Hang sieht und die Lawinenwarnstufe bedenkt ist das mehr als Leichtsinn!

Übrigens waren die beiden gute Bekannte von meinem Kollegen mit dem wir letzten Sonntag unterwegs waren, er wird sich jetzt wohl auch eine Ausrüstung zulegen und mit ein wenig mehr bedacht die Hänge einfahren, bzw. nicht mehr so im Alleingang die Hänge runterzischen.

RIP

----------


## fipu

Apropos Lawine: www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hxxz...x=0&playnext=1

Klar, der Titel ist doof und die Lawine wurde gesprengt, aber die Entstehung und die Grösse ist beeindruckend...

Edit: www.slf.ch/ sehr intressante Seite. Halt aus der Schweiz. Nehme mal an, in Österreich gibts das auch.

----------


## noox

Ich schaue mir immer die von Salzburg an: www.lwz-salzburg.org/defaultnew.asp

----------


## Snowthrill

hier mal die ersten Bilder meines Usbekistan Trips.....
weitere Bilder werden die nächsten Tage dazugeladen...

Leider waren nur 2 gute Tage, die haben wir aber ziemlich gut genützt...die restlichen Tage wars wie hier daheim..Schnee ohne Ende..ich hab dann halt in der Zeit einen auf Kultur gemacht:-)

Fazit der Reise: geniales Land, super nette Leute...traumhaftes Heliskiareal, wenns Wetter gut ist :-)
aber nur noch mit einer Gruppe Leute, die man kennt und deren Können auf dem gleichen Level ist...warten macht einfach keinen Spass :Mad: 

picasaweb.google.com/snowthri...eat=directlink

----------


## georg

Eine Bekannte von mir war auch dort Heliskiing. Schon geil.. die Währung hat was: Die zählen das Geld dort nicht, sondern die messen die Höhe des Stapels.  :Lol: 
Das mit den Leuten: Eine Erfahrung die wohl jeder macht. Aber man kann auch Glück haben.

----------


## Fragenmann

soooo ich war insgesamt 3,5 wochen in den bergen unterwegs... erst 6tage um garmisch (also zugspitze und ehrwald) dann nach salzburg und ein tag pause... von da dann die folgenden 8 tage immer nach flachauwinkel und einmal nach zauchensee gefahren...
und zu guter letzt nach 3 tagen pause noch ne woche st jakob im defereggental.


hatte so gut wie jedes wetter... sulz, eis, pow, nebel, sonne, schneefall, sturm  :Wink: 

erstmal die videos...

bs cork 5
bs cork 5 on Vimeo

bs rodeo 7
bs rodeo 7 on Vimeo

fs 5
fs 5 on Vimeo

doubleflipversuch:
YouTube - hansdoubleroll

und jetzt die bilder:

zuge bs air:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6950,...s1jpgFF3B7.jpg

zuge bs 1 method:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6951,...s3jpg3P99C.jpg
zuge wallride:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6952,...s2jpgSHIN6.jpg

flachauwinkel drop... leider hats der kameramann vermasselt beim sprung das foto zu machen...ich bin rechts von der dichten tanne abgesprungen und die landung ist da zwischen busch und mir:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6946,spa0029jpgEE1HK.jpg

flachauwinkel bs air drop:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6942,...irjpgR5TEY.jpg

flachauwinkel spray:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6943,...ayjpgYNHMF.jpg

flachauwinkel 1. kicker:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6944,...32jpgT7M82.jpg

backroll:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6948,...88jpgRH38L.jpg

fs 5:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6945,...42jpg47OD1.jpg

powhiken:
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6947,...87jpgQY33D.jpg

unser 2. kicker
bilderspace.de/bild.php/6949,...60jpgHNOR9.jpg

----------


## Erwin

feine Pic's & Video's   :Way To Go:

----------


## pAz

fein fein!

----------


## georg

Also dieses denglisch ist schon lähmend aber der Begriff _powhiken_ für das Krabbeln durch den Tiefschnee is ma nimmer wurscht!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Fragenmann

naja eig sollts nen pow hiken werden... also nicht ein wort^^ tu ma leid  :Wink:

----------


## noox

sehr geil!

----------


## Fragenmann

danke übrigens fürs positive feedback  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

@fragenmann: sehr geile bilder! da kann wer boarden  :Wink: 

@alle die nach krippenstein wollen: hab heut noch mal mit dem guide telefoniert. dieses we sind sie leider komplett bis auf den letzten mann ausgebucht. die verhältnisse sind außerdem auch nicht ideal. es regnet momentan und der schnee ist sulzig schwer bis hart. ich werd ihn mitte nächste woche noch mal anrufen, vielleicht sind dann die verhätlnisse auch besser. übrigens, er hat gemeint da sind einige stellen dabei wo man sich abseilen muss  :Cool:  geht gar nicht anders. darauf freu ich mich schon  :Smile:  georg, hast nächstes we auch mal zeit? und jeder der sonst noch mit möchte, meldets euch! wird sicher lässig! 
meine ski sind schon da und ich hab mir heut noch die fritschi fr montieren lassen, bin also bestens gerüstet für das unterfangen.  :Peace: 


cheers

----------


## pAz

für was brauchst du 2 boards?  :Yay:

----------


## JackTheRipper

zwei boards haben mehr auftrieb als eines  :Wink:  oder anders ausgedrückt: eine große fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr fläche  :Twisted: 

übrigens gibts da noch breitere ski von völkl, also ganz übertrieben hab ich auch nicht. www.absolut-freeride.com/epag...6lkl%20Kuro%22

----------


## georg

Ich hab jetzt leider kein Bildchen vom Head Sondermodell für die kanadischen Heliskierleute. Aber ich schwöre bei allem was mir heilig ist, diese Dinger sind über 160mm breit.. pro Ski versteht sich. Glasfaser mit Wabenkern.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Das ist echt krank. Machens aber glaub ich nur 50 Paare pro Jahr oder so.  :Lol: 
Ich versteh nicht wieso die solche Sachen nicht auf die Website stellen, solche Extreme abzudecken gehört doch auch zum Image.  :Confused:

----------


## JackTheRipper

morgen wer unterwegs? überlegen gerade zwischen kitzsteinhorn und obertauern...

----------


## JackTheRipper

obertauern war mal wieder spitze! was mich gewundert hat, fast null leute. sind nicht einmal am lift angestanden. wetter war auch ideal, ein bisschen zu warm wars fast. aber ideale bedingungen um die neuen ski zu testen  :Cool: 

der aufstieg hat meinen kumpels allerdings einiges abverlangt  :Wink: 
das bei der wechte ist mein freund, von mir sieht man nur noch das landeloch  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Sehr geiler Hupfer...

----------


## Snowthrill

:Big Grin:  was für eine geile Mittagspause  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

12er hörndl?

----------


## Snowthrill

Ja :-)
war echt genial grad

----------


## Poison :)

a frechheit is des  :EEK!:

----------


## Snowthrill

:Yay:

----------


## DirtMerchant

fein fein fein

geile pics  :Way To Go:

----------

